# Phase II AXA Wedge QCTP Deal - Good or can I do better?



## omni_dilletante (Jul 1, 2014)

I have been looking for a QCTP for my South Bend Heavy 10.  I can wait longer if it will mean I can find a better deal.

I know I want the wedge.  I would like a Phase II, but would take a cheaper clone if I had reason to believe it was of adequate quality and there was a substantial difference in price.

Got a 34% off coupon from MSC in my email today: JULY34W, good through 7/3.  Thought maybe it was time to take the plunge.    Then I looked at their price: $530.68.  Even with 34% off (and I would have to purchase 6 other items) I would be looking at $340.64.  Not a chance.

So I looked at Enco and they have a web special on the Phase II Wedge QTCP 251-111 for $185.95.  Subtract 10% Coupon code KJF3E7 (good thru 7/4) and add $11.95 for shipping the price to my door is $179.31.  Sounds interesting.

The Shars version is $185.95 + shipping.  More expensive.

CDCO's version is $188.00 + shipping.  (cannot link to the item on their site).  More expensive

BOSTAR on ebay is $132.00 + $16.00 shipping for $148.00.  I know nothing about this one, I would pay $31 more for a Phase II.

Tools4Cheap.net has a version for $130.00 + $24.53 shipping for $154.53.  I have heard good things about this site, but still think I would pay an extra $25 for a Phase II.

So what do you think? 

 Is the Enco a bargain?  Or is this just an average deal and I will do better if I wait?

Or is there another option I am not seeing?


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a bostar on my 9x20 with no problems at all. I have used phase 2 and aloris at school with about the same results. Exception or rule, I dont know


----------



## JR49 (Jul 2, 2014)

Omni, Enco is definitely the better deal BUT, if you sign up to receive e-mails from Enco, then wait till they have a 20% off plus free shipping, you will get it for 149.00 to your door. I did this last month (thanks to advise I got here) and have had that same one you are looking at for a few weeks now. Unfortunately its the only one I have ever used so I can't give you any comparison, but I can say it looks to be very well made, and for that price with free shipping it was even cheaper than the others. Good luck, JR49


----------



## hvontres (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a PhaseII BXA wedge, and I have been pretty happy so far. I have both PhaseII and some (obversized) Hess holders, and I think the PhaseII are a little bit better. They use larger, Dog point set screws and seem to be machined just a little better. But both kinds work pretty well. I haven't used the #10 Knurling tool yet, but I do have a few issues with the #7-style cutoff blade holders:

Because the blade is at an angle, you need to re-adjust the height if you ever move the blade in or out
Unlike the aloris holders, there is no allowance for t-shaped blades. You will either need a shim to hold the blade parallel to the holder or cut a clearance grove near the top.
Well, this may be more due to my lathe than the holder, buy I found that running the blade upside down and reversing the lathe got rid of most of the chatter I was getting in the convetional setup. If you do go this route, you will need some kind of spacer, since the block will now be near the top of the tool post and the adjutment nut won't fit.

Overall, I think the PhaseII is a good deal if you can find the right Enco coupon


----------



## DMS (Jul 2, 2014)

MSC and Enco are owned by the same folks IIRC, but Enco is almost always cheaper. They also have deals every month. on my last two orders I got free shipping (both) pluss 15% off the first, and 20% off the second. If you can hold out, it is probably worth it. 

I can't speak to the quality of the PhaseII. I have the Aloris wedge (AXA). Definitely go for a wedge. I had a piston type on my minilathe (A2ZCNC), and always felt it was not rigid enough.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jul 2, 2014)

Try PhaseII directly.

http://www.phase2plus.com/details.asp?pr=QUICK_CHANGE_TOOL_SETS&id=52

I bought some parts that were missing from a post I got (handle, bolt, etc). Just for calling they offered me 10% off. I didn't even ask. I would tell them the price quote you got and they might match it. -J


----------



## darkzero (Jul 3, 2014)

Of the choices listed I would go with the Phase II from Enco without a doubt. Still made in China but with much better QC. Second choice if I had to would be tools4cheap.net.

For enco there's 20% off that expires tomorrow, code ZY5RN8.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes,Enco is hard to beat,and they seem to have free shipping and discounts all the time. It's as if they are pulling out all stops to stay in business these days. MSC does own them. I do hope they can stay in business. I buy heavy brass when they have free shipping,and haven't seen better prices anywhere with free ship.(Maybe there are,but I haven't seen them,not even on cut offs sold on Ebay).


----------



## Baithog (Jul 3, 2014)

Ebay makes me nervous. I've had some marginal experiences lately.  I got mine from Victor Machinery for $138 + 16.36 shipping. It's another import, probably all made in the same place. I like it.

http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Quick-Change-Tool-Holders-100-400-Series/530.html


----------

